
Plane dreaming? Welcome to air travel in 2075 - keyle
http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/plane-dreaming-welcome-to-air-travel-in-2075/story-e6frfq80-1226177250247
======
dalke
It's like a reprint of Popular Mechanics from the 1950s. Just need to mention
a flying wing and a large ground effect vehicle for cargo.

